# Have you ever seen an oar fish?



## GT-40 GUY (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is one that is alive.

http://www.wimp.com/theoarfish/

gt40


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 30, 2010)

I bet less than 1% of saltwater anglers have seen one. I never have.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Think of the size king that ribbonfish could catch!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool.  Looks a little like a Mahi


----------



## hootnhollar (Nov 30, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Think of the size king that ribbonfish could catch!



LOL I just posted the video on a friends facebook page with the exact same words.  We caught a 46" ribbonfish down in Ft. Pierce at the beginning of the month and are getting a Skeleton mount done. I thought he was big.


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 30, 2010)

I was on Lake Worth Pier years (and years) ago when a guy snatched one. Starngest looking fish I've ever seen.


----------



## benbill (Nov 30, 2010)

Very interesting.  Thanks for sharing.  I never knew they existed.


----------



## hootnhollar (Dec 3, 2010)

PottyDoc are you sure the guy on the pier didn't snag a ribbonfish, aka silver eel?  It looks very similar to the oar fish but only reaches about 5 feet in lenght.  They are very aggressive and have some gnarly teeth.  Not saying the guy didn't catch an oar fish just saying it's much much more likely it was a ribbonfish.


----------



## pottydoc (Dec 4, 2010)

I am 100% sure it was an oar fish. I've seen probably a conservative 4-500 ribbon fish, and this wasn't one of them. It was about 9' long or so. I'll see if I can find a pic in the Palm Beach Pravada (Post) archives. It was in the paper when he caught it.


----------



## BCAPES (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a book about the Navy Seals and there is a picture of one that washed ashore in Coronado California.  It is about 30 + feet long.  There are a bunch of soldiers holding it on the beach in the pic.  

Thanks for sharing the video clip.  That was cool!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 7, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 4, 2011)

pottydoc said:


> I was on Lake Worth Pier years (and years) ago when a guy snatched one. Starngest looking fish I've ever seen.



Wow! I was there that night too. What a coincidence!!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 4, 2011)

pottydoc said:


> I am 100% sure it was an oar fish. I've seen probably a conservative 4-500 ribbon fish, and this wasn't one of them. It was about 9' long or so. I'll see if I can find a pic in the Palm Beach Pravada (Post) archives. It was in the paper when he caught it.



I can confirm PottyDoc's story. Definitely an Oar Fish!


----------

